# permission to hunt and trap



## 280IM (Mar 28, 2005)

What is there for government land and how easy is it to get permission to hunt and trap coyotes in ND I would like to spend at least 2 weeks next fall doing both Dewey


----------



## Brad.T (Mar 29, 2004)

There is acre upon acre of National grasslands in the western part of the state that is open to the public for hunting and trapping (check regulations) Other than that you can get permission from most people but it is getting worse in the real good coyote country due to so many more people getting into it. Hope this helps we have no shortage of coyotes.


----------



## Trapper62 (Mar 3, 2003)

Coyote calling is pretty big in ND but there is more acres than our hunters can cover.

Trapping is another story, we do not have a lot of trappers in ND, BUT you can only purchase a license to trap in ND if your state allows non-residents to trap theres. If not, you cannot purchase one period!

Where are you from?


----------



## 280IM (Mar 28, 2005)

Mo allows out of state trappers that is where I live Iam well aware of the 3 states that will not let out of state trappers they are SD Minn Wis I hope they end up like Col and lost thier trapping rights then they will be crying 
Thanks for the imformation if you know of any sheep producers that want some trapping done please let me know I want to spend several weeks next fall or winter up north agin Dewey


----------



## Brad.T (Mar 29, 2004)

280IM i don't wish upon any state to loose their trapping rights! Just because they regulate out of staters. WE put a limit on the amount of out of state duck hunting licenses so should we lose our hunting rights? Remember one of the best war tactics is to divide and conquer and the animal rights acitvists are starting to do a good job.
lets stick together and keep it good for all
Brad


----------



## 280IM (Mar 28, 2005)

I agree we should stick together But let me explain somethings as a trapper there are as you have stated not very many of us so it may not be that big a deal that we are limited in the areas we can trap 2 of the biggest trap makers and trap supply cos. are in Minn you can send you money to them but you can't trap there. A trapper will go to trap somplace for 2 or 3 weeks at a time while he is there he will buy gas he will buy food and most of the time he is in a rual area where evey gas and food sale is needed I have contacted all the trapping ***. there are as it is not just me that would trap in SD Minn Wis there a lot more that would We all pay taxes for the up keep on federal lands whay can't we also use them for what we injoy If you start contacting federal and state reps making noise then the anti hunters and anti trappers will get involved and there is a lot of them But we have organiztions like Trapper State ***. Ducks Un. Pheasants forever and ect with members that peach equality but will no speak up to many peditors is bad for all upland game and many big game animals trapping along with hunting helps to keep a balance I have as much right to trap in SD MInn Wis. as the fisherman and hunter from these states that come to Mo I live at the Lake of the Ozarks and there a olot of people here from those states
Dewey


----------



## Brad.T (Mar 29, 2004)

You do have a choice on what state you live in. It sounds like trapping in one of those states is important to you. Why not move to where the trapping is better? I will be moving with my job but i can guantee that it will not be any place where the coyote hunting is any less that ND
Just my two cents
Brad


----------



## 280IM (Mar 28, 2005)

I am going to move but will continue to hunt and trap coyotes in a different state each year I will come to ND this year for 3 weeks It will take a little longer to get there as I will go around SD Minn and Wis. I don'twant to leave any of my money there Does anyone has any imformation on the area around Heart Butte Dam area as to the ability to get permission on private land and Any federal lands I will put up my tent set some traps get my calls out and givem hell everyday for 3 weeks would like to comunicate with someone from that area Thank you
Dewey


----------



## swift (Jun 4, 2004)

I live 14 miles south of Heart Butte Dam. You will have a hard time getting permission to trap in the fall. That is Oct and Nov. There are many serious Pheasant hunters in this area and there is a fear of hunting dogs getting caught in traps and especially snares. If you wait until late November or December you will be welcome with open arms. PM me and maybe we can get together a few days. I don alot of coyote calling but need to learn the art of trapping.


----------



## 280IM (Mar 28, 2005)

Swift here is my email [email protected] get back to me it will be in Nov or Dec when I come up Dewey


----------



## Brad.T (Mar 29, 2004)

I would stay away from that area a lot of pay to play and they can get quite rude if you don't want to pay! I would get up into the badlands and get as far back as possible. There is some stuff up there that no one has been too since lewis and clark. But by late december you will have tough time getting back there so you better make it late november and early december. Hope this helps let me know when your going. 
You can buy a good map for the grasslands to show you ALL the roads and topography.
Brad


----------



## 280IM (Mar 28, 2005)

swift I send you a pm get back to me thanks Brad Brad why don't you have a trapping forum Dewey


----------



## Brad.T (Mar 29, 2004)

280 you would have to ask chris about the trapping forum. If i had to guess though i would say the interest just isn't there. These days there isn't a whole lot of people doing it. I don't know the first thing about trapping although i do a lot of reading on the subject i have never tried it but plan too later on in life when i'm a little more grounded.


----------



## Roughrider (Apr 12, 2005)

I would be very interested in a trapping forum. Anyway, in the eastern and northern part of ND you would be welcomed with open arms. Not too many people around here will keep you off thier land if you are trapping coyotes. Plus we don't have many pheasants, so catching a hunting dog or paying for access, isn't an issue. I hope gas prices come down in the fall for you, must be hard to make it pay with $2.20 gas. It sure has kept me from running a long line.


----------



## 280IM (Mar 28, 2005)

Brad another person that would like a trapping forum take a poll and see how many would be interested Dewey


----------



## Brad.T (Mar 29, 2004)

I'm on it


----------

